# Destiny's Doe



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

My daughter's doe from a last weekend. Who doesn't like hunting pics with deer and pretty girls, right???


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Congrats to ya both!


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

congratulations to her. Did she get it on video?


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Congrats.


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

Way to go!! Always nice to see the ladies putting the meat on the table.

Congrats!:cheers:


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

No video, this daughter hates to have her pic taken or video, the other one "Kelby" is much more cooperative in that regard.

She left her Bowtech in the blind for the evening hunt, so it is not in the pic.

Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Great job dad, one thing of note, you provide the opportunity, and they seem to make the most of it....WW


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

BTW I have no idea why she is camera shy, both you n Bucksnort's daughters MUST have got their GOOD looks from their moms....WW


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

LOL, WW, yes I think they must have....my ex was pretty good looking, they got her stubborness as well so it is always a double edged sword...


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Looks like a quartering away shot and perfect at that.

Tell her congratulations and to keep it up. 

TH


----------



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

Chunky said:


> My daughter's doe from a last weekend. Who doesn't like hunting pics with deer and pretty girls, right???


Before I comment, how old is she? HAHA! JK!
Great job!


----------

